# Polk Dsw pro 660 ??



## Hvacscott84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone out there know if the are any good?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you find anything out about these yet? If so, let us know. :T


----------



## Hvacscott84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bought one Saturday, I had a out of return period hk avr 2650 that I returned so they would only do in store credit. So I picked up a Polk dsw pro 660 .. i really wanted another Klipsch rw 12d but when I do get one I will move the polk to the back of the room or in my basement set up. Anyway so far I am pleasantly surprised with it's performance. It's not a Klipsch but it pushes the lows out well. Though even at the Amazon price its still $130 or so more than a Klipsch at new eggs sale price. Side note I love going to stores like American and make them give you the Amazon price...twice I've done it and gotten over $200 off both times!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear! :T


----------



## audio4u (Jan 24, 2013)

I like the PolkAudio Prosub 1000 or the Klipsch SW308. Thanks


----------



## audiohazzard (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm running the Polk Dsw pro400 with my center ch and it really brings out everything nicely.


----------

